# Few questions about ferret court toys...



## Sponge88 (Sep 24, 2013)

I have 3 ferrets (jills) currently in a chicken coop (about 5ft by 2ft) which, although I have added another layer to make it 2 tier, is still too small. Was fine when I just had the one ferret, but now I want to give them more space and also have something big enough to get in with them and clean out so they don't escape (garden isn't ferret proof) 

I've ordered some aviary panels to build a 9ft long by 3ft wide, by 6ft tall run, and have a small hutch to go inside it as a sleeping box. I have plastic waterproofing off an old shed roof that will be enough to cover at least half the roof, and one wall if necessary, but it's going to be down the side of the house so pretty sheltered with the house one side and a fence the other. 

Anyway, I want to use as much of the height as possible and they have hammocks etc in their hutch at the moment I can use and a dig box, but was wondering about a tree stump and branches for them to climb on and wanted to know what types of wood will be safe for them? 

Also any other ferret court toy ideas (apart from tubes) which I can use and that will stand up ok to being outdoors and getting wet etc?


----------

